# Advice Needed About Splitting Redwood



## 2dogs (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi, I hope this is a good forum to ask questions about splitting redwood into stakes. I need to produce 500 4' long redwood pickets (grapestakes) about 2"x3". These will be used to build fencing at a Boy Scout camp. I have all the logs I need and can easily move 4' lengths to where I can work on them. I also have a hydraulic rail splitter, like a 10' long firewood splitter, that runs great. The splitter is an 8" beam so holding the log will be a problem as the logs are anywhere from 12" in diameter to 4' in diameter. I have seen many old photos of men splitting big redwood logs with various tools like steel wedges, gluts, hydraulic jacks and later chainsaws. I have no experience doing this except to small logs or large logs that were going to be milled. (I don't want to mill stakes as the idea is to have a rustic look to the fence that will blend in as is weathers.)

So I am in need of a "lost" skill. OK not really lost since I never had it to begin with but you get the point. Any advice would be greatly appreciated and photos would help me process what I read. Old photos may be of help too.

Thanks in advance, Bill


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 13, 2010)

Hers a link to Eric Sloane's book. Another book that may help is the Fox Fire books they should have something on the subject. 


Page 62
http://www.scribd.com/doc/32972052/Eric-Sloane-a-Reverence-for-Wood


I love to see some before and after pictures.

The only thing I can think of to help you is a little encouragement. It sounds like you have it figured out. You seem to have the right tools for the job. I would say you need to get the logs split smaller so you can handle them. You could mill them smaller or hand split them. I might start with the smaller ones and see what happens. Best of luck.


----------



## huskyhank (Dec 13, 2010)

The Foxfire books do have sections on splitting by hand.

And: 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Mode...Learn-the-Old-Time-Art-of-Rail-Splitting.aspx


----------



## LAndrews (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like a cool project! 

It helps a LOT that straight-grain redwood splits just like buttah. I can maul split a cord of rounds in an afternoon without burning out as long as the logs aren't full of branches. 

I've not tried what you're attempting, but would suspect that a hydraulic ram would be worth the rental. Am guessing that careful setup and some type of fence would make it more straightforward to get the splits halfway straight. 

Have fun! -la


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 14, 2010)

LAndrews said:


> Sounds like a cool project!
> 
> It helps a LOT that straight-grain redwood splits just like buttah. I can maul split a cord of rounds in an afternoon without burning out as long as the logs aren't full of branches.
> 
> ...



I have a hydraulic rail splitter. I just hope the grain is straight enough for what I want to do.

BTW I live in Santa Cruz.


----------



## stihlkicken (Dec 28, 2010)

*cedar posts.*

hey 2dogs, dan here.dont know much much about redwood,though it seems to be a close relative of the cedar I work with. I make 10foot posts for fencing and bracing.usually start with a 4 foot + dead standing cedar snag with out much defect.wedges by hand do the trick,boring knots as required.most go as planned,some end up in the stove.btw, I have been running a back hoe in santa cruz this past year, as there is no work where I live.nice area barring the hippies and weirdos.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 30, 2010)

The tool you really need is a froe (and a mallet). This is essentially a large knife (homemade ones are made from an axle spring leaf), with a handle fixed at 90 to the blade, so the tool looks like an L. These were used by people making hand split cedar shakes/shingles. Take the block (eg your redwood log quartered), lay the froe edge where you want it split, bang it with the mallet, the handle will allow you to pivot the blade, allowing you to split the board better. 

http://www.logbuildingtools.ca/specialized_access.html
http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?skw=shingle&PageNo=1&x=0&y=0

Hope this helps.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 2, 2011)

betterbuilt said:


> Hers a link to Eric Sloane's book. Another book that may help is the Fox Fire books they should have something on the subject.
> 
> 
> Page 62
> ...


 
I just received "A Reverence For Wood". Thanks for the referall.


----------



## betterbuilt (Jan 2, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I just received "A Reverence For Wood". Thanks for the referall.


 
I hope you like the book.

I think the book is a must have for anyone that has a wood shop or works with hand tools. I do like the book in my shop. I would also recommend the fox fire books. I find them to have the most complete step by step instructions on how to do just about anything from scratch. They have some really good pictures also. I don't have them all yet, but I'm working on it. 

Have you split any of those logs?


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 2, 2011)

betterbuilt said:


> I hope you like the book.
> 
> I think the book is a must have for anyone that has a wood shop or works with hand tools. I do like the book in my shop. I would also recommend the fox fire books. I find them to have the most complete step by step instructions on how to do just about anything from scratch. They have some really good pictures also. I don't have them all yet, but I'm working on it.
> 
> Have you split any of those logs?


 
I will hit the used bookstore tomorrow and look for "Fox Fire' books. If anyone has any other suggestions please list them here.


----------

